# Three-Way Rapid - Poudre



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I'd love to see more pics of the new blow out and obstructions as well, if you get around to it.

Thanks


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like they're getting another flash up in the canyon again tonight.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Major blow out happening as we speak. We may have a completely new river next year... For better or worse this is pretty amazing really.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Hopefully all of the homes are out of harms way but I think we could see some major landslides. 

On a more selfish note, I know the highway is closed but any sort of visual of these new rapids with water would be cool to see.


----------



## OrcaRyder8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, The Poudre is going through some changes. I hope everyone in the Park up there is safe.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Almost as impressive is the other slide that was mentioned on the rock report that came down Secret Canyon known to the climbers as the Palace. 

The slide basically filled the river bed almost all the way across. Before this last rain it had in effect damn up the immediate upstream section which looked like a lake. The water was heading downstream in a new channel about 4 feet wide with a large rock right in the middle of the channel. If the river stays like this there is going to be a huge wave there at higher water (like right now).

Pics below are at .6 so very little water. They are cell phone pics so sorry about the quality.


----------

